# Help Picking Out the Right Walkaround/Cuddy.



## jonathangaul (May 6, 2009)

Looking to buy a nice walkaround for fishing/pleasure. Pref. in the 25' range, for inshore mostly, with the option of going offshore. Price range from $10-$20K. All your thoughts on brands would be great. Not sure if I want Outboard or I/O. I am pretty handy already with car motors, so I am inclined to go I/O, but my friends all have outboards and say that I/O's need so much more maint, and actually cost more money over time. All advice appreciated!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

jonathangaul said:


> Looking to buy a nice walkaround for fishing/pleasure. Pref. in the 25' range, for inshore mostly, with the option of going offshore. Price range from $10-$20K. All your thoughts on brands would be great. Not sure if I want Outboard or I/O. I am pretty handy already with car motors, so I am inclined to go I/O, but my friends all have outboards and say that I/O's need so much more maint, and actually cost more money over time. All advice appreciated!


...I/O's are more maintanence...and * do * cost more in the long run. as far as a GOOD 25ft WA for $10k? hmm....good luck...I'd say Boston Whaler...but...thats more like $100k not $10k. Proline maybe? I dunno?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Just remember, newer and prettier isn't always better. Lots of the newer boats now are putting out crap... Personally on a smaller boat I'd go with a center console with curtains, instead of the WA Cuddy. That's just me. To me the walk around cuddy just gets in the way on a smaller vessel. If it were me I'd probably try to find a older mako or albemarle and fix it up. The last Albemarle I was on did have a cabin up front, but probably not what you're looking for. The only thing I have against the cockpit of that 24' Albemarle, is the big "box" right there in the middle of the cockpit for the engine compartment!!! Kind of got in the way a little when you're cranking in fish. I've done a bit of boat hopping, and so far the best small boat rides I've had offshore(talking 40 miles or better, 70 miles + in the Albemarle) was an older Albemarle and older Mako. I haven't been in one, but i've heard Dusky, Cape Horn, and Contender make good boats. You might be able to find a decent used boat in that price range. I'd personally look at spending between 20k-30k. You can definitely get a decent used boat in the 20k-30k price range. I will advise against a Sea Fox boat. Regardless of what a Sea Fox owner tells you, I can assure you you'll get your ass beat in ANY chop. I've also heard Proline makes a decent boat, but I haven't been in one. The old Sea Crafts were supposed to be good vessels, but I don't know about newer ones. If I was planning on doing much offshore fishing in the boat, I'd be looking at a 26-28 foot CC(probably an older mako), full curtains, with twin yamaha outboards. I know some guys that won't even take a boat offshore without twin engines. I have been on several single outboard small boats offshore, but I'd obviously rather have the twin outboards. More maneuverablility, and if one of the girls quits, you can make it back in on the other one! Not much help, but just my .02.. Good luck.


----------



## mezz540 (Aug 26, 2007)

look at what Key West boats have


----------

